# Office Notebook zwischen 400€-700€



## OdinMaster (26. Oktober 2009)

*Office Notebook zwischen 400€-700€*

Hallo liebe Community,

ich bin Schüler und "trainiere" im Rahmen einer Schülergenossenschaft einen Senioren am Computer.

Dieser hat einen Computer-Wunsch und würde gerne gleich mit Windows 7 starten.

Der Senior braucht ihn für:

-Office Anwendungen
-überwiegend 2D Betrieb und Internet

Das Notebook sollte:

-leise sein
-keine Hardwareprobleme machen
-Innerhalb der Wohnung mobil sein

Für 3D Spiele sollte er vielleicht mäßig ausgestattet sein für einen Enkel.
(Ich denke Spiele wie Anno 1503 laufen auch sehr gut auf 14")

Preisvorstellung: 400€-700€

-----

Das Ziel ist halt ein Notebook nach modernerem Stil, das möglichst leise ist und im Office Betrieb die nächsten Jahre nicht hakt, der Senior soll einen guten EIndruck vom ersten Notebook bekommen.
Da würde ich dem Senioren gerne eine alternative zu einem Aldi-Notebook zeigen, damit er nicht enttäuscht ist.

-----

Ich habe bei chip einen Artikel durchforstet und diesen PC gefunden:
Link

Denke mir aber, dass dieser zu schwer für einen Senioren ist und unnötig Leistung bietet, auf kosten von Lautstärke.

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Herbboy (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Office Notebook zwischen 400€-700€*

wenn du was kleineres nimmst als 15,4zoll, hast du für das budget keinerlei spielefähigkeit für den enkel, außer wirklich sehr... SEHR alte spiele. zudem ist auch die frage: käme denn der senior damit zurecht, dass er zB ne ganze website auf der größe eines nur DIN A5-großen bildschirms hat? wie oft und auch welche art und weise (zu fuß, fahrrad, bus, auto...) wird das notebook denn mitgenommen werden?

ne ausnahme bei "kleinen" ist dieses hier von MSI, 700€ und von der leistung her fast so stark wie das HP oder andere 15,4er bis 700€: Notebooks MSI Megabook GX400-7343VHP 14zoll, 2kg. das wäre dann aber logischerweise rel. laut, weil eine SO gute karte in einem kleinen notebook mehr gekühlt werden muss als in einem 15,4er - test hier: Tests - MSI GX400-7343VHP - 14 Zoll Turbo-Kraftzwerg auf notebookjournal.de

hingegen ein zB 15,4er samsung Edira mit ner 4650 wäre stark UND ist leise im 2D-modus, siehe auch hier Tests - Samsung R522 Aura T6400 Edira - Neuer Einstiegs-Gamer von Samsung auf notebookjournal.de (das ist seite 2 vom test, siehe bei "Lautstärke und Abwärme" ) selbst in 3D ist es nicht "laut". das kostet aktuell ca. 670€ zB bei amazon mit versand. gewicht ca. 2,5kg.

hier wär noch ein anderer ähnlicher samsung mit ner moderateren karte, die ist max. ca. halb so stark wie die 4650, ggf. auch nioch etwas schwächer: http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/samsung+e251+aura+t4300+elinah


----------



## OdinMaster (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Office Notebook zwischen 400€-700€*

Mobil meint in erster Linie, dass das Notebook innerhalb der Wohnung und innerhalb des Wlan-Netzes bleibt, aber trotzdem mal auf den Schoss genommen werden kann.

Und das es ein Gamer Notebook für den Enkel sein muss ist nicht nötig,
da sollte es eher um andere Faktoren wie die Bildschirmgröße, lautstäkre und Hardwarekompatibilität gehen.

Ich denke Spiele wie Anno 1503 laufen auch sehr gut auf 14"
---

Das Ziel ist halt ein Notebook nach modernerem Stil, das möglichst leise ist und im Office Betrieb die nächsten Jahre nicht hakt, der Senior soll einen guten EIndruck vom ersten Notebook bekommen.

Danke für die Vorschläge!


----------



## Herbboy (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Office Notebook zwischen 400€-700€*

15,4 in der wohnung mal woanders hintragen und den auf dem schoß benutzen ist doch überhaupt kein problem ^^ selbst für nen rentner  da solltest du echt keine sorgen machen. die 500gramm weniger, die ein 14zöller wiegt, machen da nun echt nix aus.

aber selbst für anno 1503 wird ein <15,4 unter 600€ wohl nicht reichen, außer der MSI, der aber ja wiederum rel. laut sein soll.


----------



## OdinMaster (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Office Notebook zwischen 400€-700€*

Warum nicht? o.O

Ich dachte erst an sowas:
Tests - Asus X5DIJ-SX018L - Asus' K-Serie incognito? auf notebookjournal.de
(Plus 89€ Windows 7 Home Premium)

Aber leider gibt es den zur Zeit nicht.

Vielleicht kannst du mir einen aktuellen nennen,gerne auch z.B. 200€ teurer aber mit OS.
______
Folgende Punkte fielen mir positiv an dem Modell auf:

-optisches Laufwerk(muss!)
-Gute Preis/Leistung
-äußerst geringe Abwärme
-sehr leiser Lüfter
 -lange Akkulaufzeit
 -gute Verarbeitung
 -schnelle Festplatte


----------



## Herbboy (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Office Notebook zwischen 400€-700€*



OdinMaster schrieb:


> Warum nicht? o.O
> 
> Ich dachte erst an sowas:
> Tests - Asus X5DIJ-SX018L - Asus' K-Serie incognito? auf notebookjournal.de
> (Plus 89€ Windows 7 Home Premium)


 
der ist doch jetzt aber nicht kleiner als 15 zoll ??? du hast doch oben quasi geschrieben, dass es 14 zoll sein soll. und unter 15 zoll kriegst du für 600€ nix, mit dem man selbst älteree 3D spiele spielen kann. 

aber jetzt postest du selber ja einen 15,4 (bzw. sogar 15,6). also darf es nun doch ein 15,4er sein?


ausreichend leistungsstarke 15,4er hab ich dir ja schon längst verlinkt. von samsung den einen mit ner sehr guten graka und auch einen ähnlichen mit ner durchschnittlichen karte, dafpr preiswerter. die sind auch leise.

der asus von dir hat nur eine intel onboardgrafik, da wird's it anno halt vlt. nix - wobei das 1503 is ja das ältere anno, das vorletzte, oder? könnte reichen, aber diese chips sind halt auch nicht für spiele gedacht, d.h. selbst wenn es von der leistung reicht, könnte es technisch evlt. scheitern (treiber usw.). aber 400€ sind auch ganz hart an der grenze, wo die qualität vlt. stimmt, oder eben auch nicht stimmt...   wenn man ganz auf spiele verzichtet, reicht der asus natürlich. und solche in der art gibt es nicht nur von asus, und nicht nur ohne windows.


----------



## riedochs (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Office Notebook zwischen 400€-700€*

Ich moechte eins zu bedenke geben: Alte Leute haben meistens das Problem das die Augen nicht die besten sind. Von daher wuerde ich eher zu einem groesserem Display neigen.


----------



## OdinMaster (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Office Notebook zwischen 400€-700€*

Ja sorry, ich meinte eigendlich nie das er kleiner als 15" sein MUSS, ich dachte jedoch das sie dann billiger werden, aber das scheint bei Notebooks genau andersrum? ^^

Teilweise hatte ich bei den von dir (Herbboy) geposteten Notebooks ja leider nicht so eine brilliante Übersicht wie auf manchen anderen Testseiten, die du gepostet hattest, ich gucke mir das nochmal durch[...]

Der Display kann ruhig groß sein, aber Onboard ist vielleicht wirklich etwas ungeeignet.

Vielleicht könnten wir uns auch ein bischen mehr von Gamern distanzieren und etwas mehr in billigere Office-Dimensionen gehen.

Das heisst, dieser hier gefiel mir ganz gut: Link, und die kleine Schwester hier auch (als Alternative): Link

Aber in der Preiskategorie um 400€-600€ würde ich gerne noch mal ein anderes Office-notebook sehen.

Danke für alles bisher, dass hilft ungemein!


----------



## Herbboy (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Office Notebook zwischen 400€-700€*

_von Gamern distanzieren...  Das heisst, dieser hier gefiel mir ganz _

das sind doch GENAU die, die ich auch vorgeschlagen hab!???!??  und der dir gut gefiel, ist sogar ziemlich der stärkste für den preis, was games angeht ^^

beim preiswerteren samsung is die graka halt was schwächer. bei dem teureren ist die rel. stark, das muss aber nicht sein, wenn man nicht spielen will.

und wegen der größe und preis: 15,4 ist preislich optimal unter 1000€. bei den kleineren ist es so schwer, das alles in einem so kleinen gehäuse unterzubringen und zu kühlen, dass die eben teurer sind. und bei größeren kostet zB das display dann wiederum so viel mehr, dass es auch teuer is als ein 15,4er.


----------



## OdinMaster (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Office Notebook zwischen 400€-700€*



Herbboy schrieb:


> das sind doch GENAU die, die ich auch vorgeschlagen hab!???!??  und der dir gut gefiel, ist sogar ziemlich der stärkste für den preis, was games angeht ^^



Ja klar, der ist ja auch gut xD, aber das es der stärkste ist...
ich würde dem SENIOREN dann eher die kleine Schwester vorstellen 
und wenn er mehr Power für High-End Games fordern sollte, ... ^^.

Ist der Preis/Leistungs - Mäßig und allgemein besser als die Aldi Notebooks mit Windows7 ?
(Es soll ja überzeugte geben)


----------



## Herbboy (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Office Notebook zwischen 400€-700€*

ja, der bei aldi hat ne stromspar-CPU, die nicht viel leistet. nimm das samsung "kleine schwester"   das ist nicht ZU gut bei der graka, d.h. bei dem görßeren zahlst du den mehrpreis fast zu 100% nur für die graka drauf...


----------



## OdinMaster (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Office Notebook zwischen 400€-700€*

Ist die "kleine Schwester" denn besser als der hier: Link ?


----------



## Herbboy (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Office Notebook zwischen 400€-700€*

nein, der ist nicht besser. der ist von der CPU auf jeden fall schlechter, und die grafikkarte ist in ausnahmefällen etwas besser, in vielen fällen aber schlechter.


----------



## OdinMaster (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Office Notebook zwischen 400€-700€*

Ok, also dieses hier: Link ist stärker (CPU + Grafik) als das hier: Link

Aber beide haben DVD Laufwerke und sich relativ ruhig / Problemlos 
(sofern man das ohne einen Kauf sagen könnte)

Und das besagte stärkere Notebook hat schon Windows 7, wobei der von amazon erst geupgradet werden muss und somit Treiber-Schwierigkeiten verursachen könnten.(?)

Wofür würdest du dich entscheiden und was könnte man damit zum Beispiel flüssig spielen.

Danke!


----------



## Herbboy (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Office Notebook zwischen 400€-700€*

nee, das bei amazon mit der AMD 4330 ist stärker. das würde ich dann auch nehmen. mit dem upgrade: man kann win7 von grund auf neu installieren, soweit ich weiß. daher gibt es mit den treibern auch keine probleme, die kann man sich bei samsung runterladen. wenn es keine speziell fpr win7 gibt, nimmt man die für vista. 

flüssig spielen kann man mit beiden aber wie gesagt nur ältere spiele. wenn es nun doch auch um halbwegs neue geht, sollte man das samsung edira / adiha für 680-700€ nehmen Notebooks Samsung R522-Aura T6400 Edira Notebooks Samsung R522-Aura T6500 Ahadi


----------



## OdinMaster (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Office Notebook zwischen 400€-700€*

hmm ok aber sag mal gibt es für diesen hier: Link eigendlich Treiber?

Den finde ich auch nirgendswo auf samsung.de oder.com/us/.
Weder mit dem Namen, noch mit der Hardware-Konfiguration.


----------



## Herbboy (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Office Notebook zwischen 400€-700€*

ich find da auch keine speziell für den, aber da passen bestimmt auch einfach die treiber von nem anderen R522-aura, das ne ATI-karte hat.


----------



## OdinMaster (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Office Notebook zwischen 400€-700€*

hmm irgendwo muss es ja auch Treiber geben...
ich schlag den mal vor uns sag bescheid wie sich der Senior entscheidet.

Danke!

P.S.: Ist das hier: Link vielleicht noch besser als das empfohlene hier: Link


----------



## Herbboy (1. November 2009)

*AW: Office Notebook zwischen 400€-700€*

von der graka is das asus etwas stärker, aber die CPU is schlechter.


----------



## OdinMaster (3. November 2009)

*AW: Office Notebook zwischen 400€-700€*

Meine Seniorin kam mit einem Saturn Prospekt vom: Asus Pro 78 VG - TY024V
Und einer Notiz vom  Toshiba Satellite L350D-20P.

Preislich sind die zuletzt -von uns- genannten Notebooks ja eindeutig besser (zumindest als der von Saturn)
Aber wirklich widerlegen konnte ich ihren Wunsch nicht.

Gibt es gute Argumente die gegen das Saturn-Angebot sprechen, oder gegen den Toschiba?

Sie wollte nach dem Saturn "auch eher" einen 17" Laptop, kann ich ihr Problemlos einen 15,4" vorschlagen, ich glaube sie stellt sich den Unterschied zu groß vor.

Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## Herbboy (3. November 2009)

*AW: Office Notebook zwischen 400€-700€*

ein asus mit diesem namen find ich nicht... muss ein saturn-modell sein. wie sind die techn.daten denn? und der preis?

der grafikchip im toshiba (AMD HD3100) ist extrem schlecht, damit gingen vielleicht sehr alte spiele noch, aber der chip ist nicht mal halb so gut wie der 4330 in dem einen preiswerteren samsung "sinks". auch die CPU im toshiba ist schlechter.

was wird denn nun inzwischen gesucht? ein 17 zoll officegerät, das vielleicht auch ein 2-3 jahre altes spiel packt? dann wäre das hier ne gute wahl: Notebooks TOSHIBA Satellite L350-23L *HD4570* oder das hier Notebooks Acer Aspire 7735ZG-424G32MN preiswertere schwächeln entweder bei der grafik oder der CPU zu sehr. 

bei toshiba kann man win7 für 30€ nachbestellen, bei acer für 15€

oder halt doch eines der 15,4er von oben.


----------



## OdinMaster (3. November 2009)

*AW: Office Notebook zwischen 400€-700€*

Wenn du "Asus Pro 78 VG - TY024V" googelst, kommt ein -zumindest bei mir- defekter Link zu Saturn.

Der Senior hat es aber aus dem Markt abgeschrieben:
Intel Core2Dou T6400 2,2 GHz
4GB Ram
NVIDIA GeForce GT 220
320 GB Festplatte
17,3" Display
DVD-Brenner
Windows 7 Home Premium - 64 bit

699€
------

Danke für das neue 17" Model!
->
Ist dieses von der Leistung her schlechter als der hier: Link?

Und ist das Saturn Angebot nochmal besser?


----------



## Herbboy (3. November 2009)

*AW: Office Notebook zwischen 400€-700€*

ja, der link war eben defekt... daher konnt ich nix dazu sagen 


also, bei den CPUs sind alle notebooks in etwas gleich. von der grafikkarte her wären die beiden von mir genannten 17 zöller besser als das samsung sinks und würden auch für rel. moderne spiele wie Call of Duty 4 noch reichen. 

das asus bei saturn mit dem T6400 und der GT 220 wäre von der grafikleistung nochmal besser - dafür zahlt man aber halt auch >100€ drauf.


----------



## OdinMaster (4. November 2009)

*AW: Office Notebook zwischen 400€-700€*

Sind die Prozessoren der 17"'ler jetzt schlechter als der Prozessor des Samsung Sink - 15"'lers?

Kannst du mir nochmal eine Kaufempfhelung geben(?), an den Bedürfnissen des Seniors hat sich nichts geändert, außer dass er halt über das Saturn-Angebot informiert werden wollte und sich 17" um einiges besser vorstellt als 15".
(Das Saturn Angebot scheidet Preis/Leistungs-Mäßig schonmal aus)

Ich würde für eine Kaufempfehlung aber eher auf stabile Rechenleistgn vor allen im "nicht 3D-Betrieb" setzen.

Mal wieder danke!


----------



## Herbboy (5. November 2009)

*AW: Office Notebook zwischen 400€-700€*

also, die beiden, die ich genannt hab, sind von der CPU zwar schwächer als das Sinks, aber nur ein ganz kleines bisschen, davon merkt man sicher nix. in einer benchmarkliste von mehr als 300 CPUs sind die grad mal 4-5 plätze auseinander.

und stabil in der rechenleistung sind die alle.


----------



## OdinMaster (5. November 2009)

*AW: Office Notebook zwischen 400€-700€*

Ok danke, ich werde ihm den Acer Aspire 7735ZG-424G3MN vorschlagen, 
da es mit Windows 7 billiger ist und er zum Beispiel DDR3 RAM hat (ich weiss das es wenig bewirkt), 
die Festplatte ist zwar etwas "kleiner", aber 320 GB kriege selbst ich nicht so schnell voll.
Kann man beim kostenpflichtigen Upgrade dann wenigstens eine 64bit Version bestellen und geht das erst, 
wenn man das Notebook schon geliefert bekommen hat?

Dankeee!


----------



## midnight (5. November 2009)

*AW: Office Notebook zwischen 400€-700€*

Also beim Upgrade wirst du im gleichen Pfad bleiben müssen. Du kannst dir aber (dank rechtlicher Grauzone) eine x64-Dvd besorgen und deinen Key trotzdem verwenden.

so far


----------



## OdinMaster (5. November 2009)

*AW: Office Notebook zwischen 400€-700€*



midnight schrieb:


> Also beim Upgrade wirst du im gleichen Pfad bleiben müssen. Du kannst dir aber (dank rechtlicher Grauzone) eine x64-Dvd besorgen und deinen Key trotzdem verwenden.
> 
> so far



Und das legal?

Wo kann ich mir eine Windows7 DVD leihen?


----------



## Herbboy (5. November 2009)

*AW: Office Notebook zwischen 400€-700€*

legal isses, solange du den alten vistakey dann nicht mehr benutzt. die frage is nur, was du technisch alles benötigst - vlt. geht der upgradekey nicht mit ner normalen DVD?

dann nimm halt die upgrade-DVD, AFAIK kann man mit der auch von grund auf neu installieren, da müßtest du halt wohl beim installieren kurz ne vista-DVD einlegen oder nen vistakey mitangeben ^^


----------



## OdinMaster (6. November 2009)

*AW: Office Notebook zwischen 400€-700€*



Herbboy schrieb:


> legal isses, solange du den alten vistakey dann nicht mehr benutzt. die frage is nur, was du technisch alles benötigst - vlt. geht der upgradekey nicht mit ner normalen DVD?
> 
> dann nimm halt die upgrade-DVD, AFAIK kann man mit der auch von grund auf neu installieren, da müßtest du halt wohl beim installieren kurz ne vista-DVD einlegen oder nen vistakey mitangeben ^^




mhh ich bin noch dabei deinen Beitrag zu verinnerlichen aber bedenkst du, dass es um eine Windows7 DVD mit 64 bit geht?

Edit:

Ahh ok diesen Teil verstehe ich nicht so ganz:


> da müßtest du halt wohl beim installieren kurz ne vista-DVD einlegen oder nen vistakey mitangeben ^^


----------



## midnight (6. November 2009)

*AW: Office Notebook zwischen 400€-700€*

Den Windows-DVDs ist es völlig rille ob es 32er oder 64er Keys sind. Rein Lizenztechnisch darfst du aber deine Version eigentlich nur mit der Architektur verwenden, für die sie gedacht war.

so far


----------



## OdinMaster (6. November 2009)

*AW: Office Notebook zwischen 400€-700€*

Da es für den Senioren ist werde ich die 32 bit Version installieren, ich will ihm ja kein illegales OS aufsetzen ^^, danke euch beiden!


----------



## Herbboy (7. November 2009)

*AW: Office Notebook zwischen 400€-700€*

also, ich bezweifle, dass das illegal ist, zumal die versionen ja preislich sich nicht unterscheiden. wenn microsoft nicht wollte, dass man mit nem key wahlweise 32 oder 64bit installieren kann, könnten die das doch ganz simpel über eine key-abfrage machen, genau wie ja auch per key-abfrage bestimmt wird, ob es nun home premium oder business usw. ist...


----------



## midnight (7. November 2009)

*AW: Office Notebook zwischen 400€-700€*

Laut offiziellen Richtlinien gehört der verdammte Lizenzaufkleber auch zur Lizenz. Und da steht nunmal drauf, ob es einer 32er oder 64er Lizenz ist.
Verhaften wird dich dafür keiner und vmtl hat die EU da auch schon einen Verfahren gegen eingeleitet, aber wie gesagt, laut Microsofts Regeln ist das nicht erlaubt.

so far


----------



## Herbboy (7. November 2009)

*AW: Office Notebook zwischen 400€-700€*

bei mir steht nix bezüglich 32 oder 64 bit auf dem aufkleber. weder auf dem meines notebooks, noch auf dem der einzeln gekauften vista64-DVD meines bruders, die ich hier hab.


und selbst wenn wäre die frage, ob das da nur draufsteht, damit man weiß, welche DVD man hat, oder ob es wirklcih draufsteht, weil man an sich nur 32 oder 64 bit installieren "darf" - und so oder so ist immer noch die sache: warum nicht ne simple key-abfrage, wenn MS das wirklich lizenzmäßig nicht will? solang du nicht nen passus in der lizenz hast, der das ganze bestätigt, glaub ich es einfach nicht


----------



## OdinMaster (7. November 2009)

*AW: Office Notebook zwischen 400€-700€*

Warum gibt es denn auch noch eine 32 bit Version?


----------



## midnight (7. November 2009)

*AW: Office Notebook zwischen 400€-700€*



OdinMaster schrieb:


> Warum gibt es denn auch noch eine 32 bit Version?



Ja, diese Frage stellen sich zugegebenermaßen viele Menschen. Da hat Microsoft schon ein Monopol und dann nutzen sie es nicht einmal richtig.

so far


----------



## Herbboy (7. November 2009)

*AW: Office Notebook zwischen 400€-700€*

es gibt auch 32bit, weil nicht jede CPU 64bit ist und windows64 bit dann gar nicht laufen würde. vor allem die seit ner weile beliebten netbooks haben fast immer ne 32bit-CPU.

und wenn selbst bei 64bit-CPU-notebooks nur eine 32bit-version dabei ist, dann ist das evlt. weil im zweifel vor allem ältere software/treiber mit 64bit mal probleme haben kann (zb für ältere  drucker gibt es oft gar keine 64bit-treiber). und vielleicht auch, weil MS sich erhofft, dass uninformierte sich noch ein 64bit dazukaufen.


----------



## OdinMaster (8. November 2009)

*AW: Office Notebook zwischen 400€-700€*

Haben die Begriffe:"rundll32.exe" & "system32" eigendlich was mit der 32bit Technologie zu tun?


----------



## Herbboy (9. November 2009)

*AW: Office Notebook zwischen 400€-700€*

ich glaub schon, aber ich weiß nicht, ob das nur "historisch" bedingt ist oder ob das wirklich 32bit-dateien sind...


----------



## OdinMaster (9. November 2009)

*AW: Office Notebook zwischen 400€-700€*

Okay, mein Senior hat jetzt folgendes Problem:

Er vertraut den Onlineshops nicht...

Ich habe gesagt, dass er es sich nochmal überlegen soll und ich ihm ein paar Modelle aus "reelen" Märkten (wie Media Markt) zeigen werde.

Natürlich habe ich versucht zu klären, dass der Weg zur Post - zum Händler kaum anders ist, als das Notebook zum Beispiel bei Saturn zur Reperatur abzugeben.
Allerdings hat der Senior ja weder Internet, noch Erfahrugn damit.

Es wäre also optimal, wenn wir -eventuell- nochmal ein paar Modelle in "reelen" Märkten suchen könnten ^^.

Den Acer gibt es ja auch zum Beispiel nicht mehr auf notebooksbilliger.de

Danke!


----------



## OdinMaster (9. November 2009)

*AW: Office Notebook zwischen 400€-700€*

Achso, außerdem wäre es erforderlich, das Windows7 gleich mit drauf oder dabei ist.

------

BTW, http://www.conrad.de/goto.php?artikel=976843 - der Acer


----------



## Herbboy (9. November 2009)

*AW: Office Notebook zwischen 400€-700€*

da musst du einfach mal bei media markt oder saturn selber schauen, die angebote sind nämlich je nach region oft sehr unterschiedlich. 

wenn ich jetzt mal bei MM schaue, finde ich unter 700€ zwei mit 17 zoll, hoffe die links gehen:

Das Compaq Presario CQ71-240SG Media Markt. Compaq Presario CQ71-240SG Notebook PC. Top-Notebooks bei Media Markt. Jetzt anrufen, bestellen und abholen.
und das Toshiba Satellite L550-11E Media Markt. Toshiba Satellite L550-11E. Top-Notebooks bei Media Markt. Jetzt anrufen, bestellen und abholen.

das toshiba hat ne bessere CPU und dazu auch noch die schon genannte AMD 4650, die zwar unnötig ist laut deiner beschreibung der anforderung, aber ja auch nicht schadet. das compaq auch auch keine schlechte CPU, die grafiklösung ist minimal. dafür is die verarbeitung vermutlich was besser als beim toshiba, aber das schaust du dir vlt. mal vor ort an 

ich kann die 103m aber nicht einschätzen, die is vermutlich zwischen ner 102m Notebookcheck: NVIDIA GeForce G 102M und ner 105m Notebookcheck: NVIDIA GeForce G 105M



bei "meinem" saturn in köln gibt es zB ein Asus PRO 79 IO-TY045C für 579€, T4200, Nvidia 120m, 320GB festplatte. Für 679€ gibt es das Toshiba SAT L550-130, T6400, AMD 4570, 250GB Festplatte. Das wäre etwas schwächer als das toshiba bei MM. 

abei allen vier is aber nur vista dabei, wobei du ja bekanntermaßen win7 beim hersteller für 10-20€ nachbestellen kannst. wegen win7 muss man vlt. halt noch warten, die shops müssen nunmal auch teils ihre vista-geräte abverkaufen... 


falls ein atelco in deiner nähe ist: 

ATELCO COMPUTER - Artikel-Information - Asus X70IO-TY077V  => mit win7
ATELCO COMPUTER - Artikel-Information - Asus X70IO-TY021C/077C
ATELCO COMPUTER - Artikel-Information - Acer Aspire 7736ZG-433G32MN  => mit win7
ATELCO COMPUTER - Artikel-Information - ASUS X70IO-TY081C

über dem preis bei "verfügbarkeit" siehst du auch, welche filialen es gibt und ob da eine in deiner nähe is.



ansonsten musst du halt selber mal schauen - grundsätzlich bekommst du alle, die man online bekommt, auch im handel. aber keine ahnung, welche shops es bei dir da so gibt.


----------



## OdinMaster (10. November 2009)

*AW: Office Notebook zwischen 400€-700€*

In Hannover gibt es für gewöhnlich so gut wie alle


----------



## OdinMaster (10. November 2009)

*AW: Office Notebook zwischen 400€-700€*

Asus X70IO-TY021C/077C:
ATELCO COMPUTER - Artikel-Information - Asus X70IO-TY021C/077C
Ich denke mal der scheidet auf Grund des hohen Preises, des nicht vorhandenen Windows 7 und der unnötigen Hardware aus...
-----
ACER ASPIRE 7735ZG-424G32MN:
Conrad Electronic - Europas führendes Versandhandelsunternehmen für Elektronik und Technik


Der nachfolgende Acer hat ja mehr Prozessorleistung als der obere, aber weniger Grafikpower.
Außerdem hat der untere (-433G32MN) gleich Windows 7, beim gleichen Preis

-Was mich verwirrt ist, das das Angebot von Conrad 4GB hat und der gleiche von ATELCO nur 3GB RAM.-

Acer Aspire 7736ZG-433G32MN:
ATELCO COMPUTER - Artikel-Information - Acer Aspire 7736ZG-433G32MN
Conrad Electronic - Europas führendes Versandhandelsunternehmen für Elektronik und Technik

--------

Vielen Dank für deine viele Hilfe, ich habe jetzt einen kleinen Überblick auf diesem Markt und kann dem Senioren auch bei Zeitungsanzeigen helfen.

Ich werde eins der beiden letzteren Modelle vorschlagen (kommt drauf an ob der bei Conrad wirklich 1GB mehr RAM hat) und den Acer von darüber als Alternative.


----------



## Herbboy (11. November 2009)

*AW: Office Notebook zwischen 400€-700€*

vlt. wurde das mal mit nur 3GB ausgeliefert, inzwischen aber 4GB, und bei atelco wurde das nur nicht ausgebessert?


----------



## OdinMaster (11. November 2009)

*AW: Office Notebook zwischen 400€-700€*

hmmm , was hälst du von diesem Gerät?

Vielleicht im Vergleich zu bsiherigen "Endgültigen Vorschlägen" ^^...


----------



## Herbboy (11. November 2009)

*AW: Office Notebook zwischen 400€-700€*

die sind alle o.k, da würd ich eher nach geschmack entscheiden. würd aber ein acer einem asus vorziehen, weil asus im support nicht so gut sein soll.


----------



## OdinMaster (16. November 2009)

*AW: Office Notebook zwischen 400€-700€*

Der Senior lies sich von meiner Begeisterung für dieses Notebook mitreißen und wird es wahrscheinlich bestellen.

Für Internet ist das KabelDeutschland gesorgt.

Conrad Electronic - Europas führendes Versandhandelsunternehmen für Elektronik und Technik

-Der Prozessor ist super, die Grafikkarte mehr als ausreichend, wlan integriert, windos 7 schon drauf, Speicherplatz stimmt udn ganze 17,3"

Der Arbeitsspeicher wurde zwar auf 3Gb korrigiert, da das aber nichts an der Notebookleistung nimmt, ist das Notebook wie gesagt perfekt.

(Und halt in einem "realen" Laden)

Danke!


----------



## OdinMaster (28. November 2009)

*AW: Office Notebook zwischen 400€-700€*

Der Senior hat sich (leider) von -nicht mir, aber auch kein Verkäufer- zu diesem Modell überreden lassen:
Medion Akoya P8612 (MD 98110)

Für die 100€ aufpreis erhält der Kunde dadurch ca. dopelt soviel (unnötige) Grafikpower, 1,1" mehr Bildschirmdiagonale (aber gut entspiegelt) und ein kleines bischen mehr CPU-Leistung ... usw. ...

Preislich gleichwertig, in einer höheren Leistungsklasse, aber auch keine schlechte Wahl - denke ich.

Trotzdem danke ^^ ganz umsonst war die Suche sicher nicht, ich kenne mich jetzt zumindest auf einem neuen Markt aus .


----------

